# BOSTON | One Congress Street - Bulfinch Crossing | 183m | 600ft | 43 fl | T/O | 158m | 519ft | 45 fl | Com



## Rizzato

BarbaricManchurian said:


> ^^um, he's a user on archboston (along with me), and I can assure you that he is, in fact, correct. The PDF where I pulled the renders from stated that there will be a design competition, but I'm not too optimistic about the possible final designs, NIMBYs have a bit too much power in Boston and will probably be able to lower the height, making it a bit stumpy.


I never once implied that he was incorrect, so Im not sure why you have to say "he is, in fact, correct" I was simply interested in where to find out such information. :nuts:


----------



## binhai

Official renders:

Cook & Fox









Gensler


















Office of Metropolitan Architecture (Rem Koolhaas) 


















S.O.M.









Foster & Partners









I love Cook and Fox along with Rem Koolhaas, absolutely stunning architecture for Boston!


----------



## MDguy

The Last design is by far my favorite. My least is SOM, im very dissapointed in them as a ususally love what they generate


----------



## Onn

Gensler, for me, maybe Cook & Fox. I usually like SOM's designs, but their design here seems a little bland. Might be nice though, I’ll wait for better renderings.


----------



## gwool1sc

Wow, I love evrything I've just seen....................


----------



## binhai

Overview of all designs:










Cook + Fox:




























Foster + Partners:




























Gensler:




























Office of Metropolitan Architecture:




























Skidmore, Owings & Merrill:


----------



## desertpunk

*~ Update:*

After the original proposal stalled out in 2010 because of the economy, a new one surfaced recently led by a new developer: http://hyminvestments.com/news/2011/AmbitiousplanforGovernmentCenterGaragesite.php



> The Government Center Garage proposal replaces a prior $2.2 billion plan by developer Ted Raymond to build a pair of Prudential-Building-sized skyscrapers that would have required using adjacent city-owned property. In early 2010, Raymond was removed by the garage’s owners, Lewis Trust Group of Great Britain and the National Electrical Workers Benefit fund, after he failed to move forward with the project. O’Brien was tapped to replace him.
> 
> The Government Center Garage redevelopment is one of the few remaining opportunities for large-scale development near the Greenway. In his filing with the city, O’Brien steered clear of the project’s most controversial aspects, including the height of the buildings he would construct. Raymond’s towers would have topped out at 42 and 52 stories, a size that raised concerns from its neighbors and the city.
> 
> O’Brien said only that the project would be multiple stories and would be built in phases. The development would be built over a new parking facility that would replace the spaces lost from demolition of the existing garage. The work to dismantle the garage would occur in phases, keeping open some sections to preserve parking during construction.
> 
> O’Brien confirmed his plans do not include using any of the city-owned parcels in the area, including the one that hosts a recently renovated Boston Police station. Although the project’s details are still being developed, it would include multiple buildings and create new walking paths between Government Center and surrounding neighborhoods. HYM’s filing also said the work would create several thousand construction jobs and millions of dollars in new tax revenue for the city.
> 
> One neighborhood leader said he was pleased to see the new initiative. “It suggests the potential for this site has returned,’’ said Robert O’Brien, executive director of the Downtown North Association, which represents businesses and residents in the area. “There are a lot of problems that need to be worked out, but I think the community has confidence that it can happen this time.’





> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...G89Vey68VOQHKXJIw&sig2=NZGrNU5yXS5dMf9RRAc05A
> 
> Office tower proposed for garage site
> 
> By Taryn Luna
> Globe Correspondent / July 19, 2011
> 
> The development team seeking to replace the Government Center Garage in downtown Boston last night fleshed out details of the massive complex it wants to build that include plans for a tower about 45 stories high.
> 
> *The developer, HYM Investment Group LLC, wants to build a seven-building complex that includes office, retail, residential uses and a hotel that would total almost 3 million square feet.*
> 
> The garage is in something of a no-man’s land between Government Center, North Station, and Quincy Market, but the sprawling development could turn the Congress Street area into an “active retail and pedestrian corridor,” its lead local developer said at a public presentation in Boston City Hall. “It’s a place that people travel through but not a place that people travel to, especially after 5 o’clock,” said the developer, Thomas N. O’Brien, a former director of the Boston Redevelopment Authority.
> 
> The garage is on New Sudbury Street and is bounded by Congress, New Chardon, and Hawkins streets. On the Congress Street side, it fronts on the Rose Fitzgerald Kennedy Greenway. O’Brien’s company hopes to expand the site’s connections with the North End, downtown, West End, and Beacon Hill with a project that would create an estimated 2,600 construction jobs over the life of the development.
> 
> *He said the initial building, a residential tower of about 420 feet at the corner of New Sudbury and Bowker streets, would take at least four years and $140 million to complete. O’Brien did not offer a timeline for the overall project. The plans would remove part of the existing garage, but keep approximately 1,000 spaces. The tallest skyscraper, planned for the corner of Bowker Street and New Chardon Street, would be primarily used for office space.*
> 
> O’Brien’s presentation was delivered to an advisory group appointed by local officials to examine the proposal and advise the BRA on how the project would affect the community.
> 
> Members of the group asked questions after O’Brien concluded his speech, and several were concerned that a new school building not in the plans. “One of the lessons we learned is that it’s not possible for this project to be all things to all people,” O’Brien said. The next step in the process would be a letter of intent with the BRA for the next few months.
> 
> Community members also voiced concerns about the potential length of construction, pedestrian and roadway pathways during construction, the impact from shadows on the Greenway, and housing in the area.
> 
> The proposed project is big in every way: 1.2 million square feet of office space, 900,000 square feet of residential living space, 450,000 square feet of hotel space, 400,000 square feet of parking, and 50,000 square feet of retail space. The garage occupies a 4-acre premium plot between City Hall, the TD Garden, and the Greenway. For more than 40 years, it has been seen by some as a barrier between the Faneuil Hall area and the reemerging West End neighborhood.
> 
> The development would be the largest in the current pipeline of construction projects in downtown Boston and, if built, could bring hundreds of new residents into an area of the city now dotted with restaurants and bars that in large part rely on sporting events to survive.
> 
> O’Brien took the lead on the project in early 2010 after the former developer, Ted Raymond, was dropped when the original proposal, which included a pair of 42- and 52-story skyscrapers, stalled.
> 
> ---


As always, the nebulous approval process in Boston should keep this one on the ground for a while...


----------



## Chad

SOM's looks super boring.


----------



## desertpunk

For now, HYM and O'Brien are leaving the details of their proposal to the approval process (hence no renders) but it looks like building heights will be reduced, although heights have not yet been disclosed. These may well be high rises after all the dust settles. Since the office tower will be 45 stories, the height could reach 700 ft. but again, the approval process will determine the final stats.


----------



## ElDudarinodotcom

Haha...why is San Francisco's skyline in the background? :lol:



BarbaricManchurian said:


> Gensler:


----------



## Hudson11

Foster, Gensler or SOM are what i prefer.


----------



## DZH22

desertpunk said:


> *~ Update:*
> After the original proposal stalled out in 2010 because of the economy, a new one surfaced recently led by a new developer:


Huh? What's recent about an article over a year old?

Among other things, there is still the issue of deconstructing one of the largest parking garages in the entire city. I'm hoping to see a large new building here by 2020.

In the meantime, the Copley Place Tower and Filenes Tower are both supposed to start within the next 6 months or so, and both will top 600'.


----------



## desertpunk

DZH22 said:


> Huh? What's recent about an article over a year old?
> 
> Among other things, there is still the issue of deconstructing one of the largest parking garages in the entire city. I'm hoping to see a large new building here by 2020.
> 
> In the meantime, the Copley Place Tower and Filenes Tower are both supposed to start within the next 6 months or so, and both will top 600'.


I guess "recent" is a relevant thing. (The thread had not been updated in _nearly 4 years!_)

I agree that this one will take years to bring to fruition _but it is alive_, unless you can state otherwise.


And so to sleep...


----------



## davidwsk

I luv the Cook+Fox !


----------



## RobertWalpole

Gensler's and Cook Plus Fox's are the best.


----------



## MDguy

Gerslers and Fosters are just beautiful!


----------



## Cojapo

Apparently this is moving forward. Desertpunk...please feel free to do your thing with this! I think this thread may need to be moved, as the proposed height is now around 600'.
http://www.boston.com/businessupdat...nter-garage/E0ujZXuBdsGWdCNsW4qNgM/story.html


----------



## desertpunk

*BOSTON | Government Center Garage | 161m | 528ft | 38 fl | 145m | 480ft | 45 fl | Pro*

The developer reduced building heights to speed approvals for this project. New renders as they emerge...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Developer unveils revised Government Center Garage project *












> June 05, 2013
> 
> Three years after HYM Investment Group took over as developer of the stalled Government Center Garage project, the Boston company has filed plans for a 2.9 million-square-foot mixed use, transit oriented development at the downtown site.
> 
> In a filing today with the Boston Redevelopment Authority, HYM said they plan to replace the 11-story garage with 771 apartments and condominiums, a 204-bed hotel and 1.3 million square feet of office space.
> 
> *Much of the garage at New Sudbury and New Chardon streets would be replaced with a 45-story apartment building and a 48-story office tower, a 24-story apartment building, a 23-story hotel and condominium building, a nine-story office building and a four story retail property.*
> 
> The redevelopment project would reconnect divided neighborhoods including the Bulfinch Triangle, the North End, Government Center, Beacon Hill, and West End, and would open Congress Street to sunlight for the first time in nearly 50 years. Redevelopment of the 2,300-space garage on the 4.8-acre site would also include 85,000 square feet of retail and restaurant space. In addition, it would create a new public square and pedestrian promenade that will connect the Rose Fitzgerald Kennedy Greenway and the Market District along Congress Street through to Canal Street.
> 
> [...]


Name will undoubtably change as the proposal moves forward.


----------



## desertpunk

*Massive tower part of proposed complex in Boston*



> *A Boston developer on Wednesday filed plans to replace the hulking Government Center Garage with a new complex of commercial and residential buildings, including a 600-foot office tower that would be one of the tallest skyscrapers in the city.*
> 
> The project by HYM Investment Group LLC would demolish much of the garage to make way for six new buildings with 771 residences, 1.3 million square feet of office space, 1,100 parking spaces, and 82,500 square feet of stores and restaurants.
> 
> *In addition to the 600-foot office tower, the plan also calls for a pair of large residential buildings -- one 470 feet and another 275 feet. Those three buildings would be situated on the western side of Congress Street closest to Government Center. On the opposite side of Congress, HYM would build a 275-foot hotel and condominium building, additional offices and stores that would form a new public square along the Rose Fitzgerald Kennedy Greenway.*
> 
> If approved by Boston regulators, construction could start late next year, according to HYM, whose managing director is Thomas N. O’Brien, a former head of the Boston Redevelopment Authority in the 1990s. The complex was designed by CBT Architects.
> 
> The project would demolish the portion of the 11-story Government Center Garage that straddles Congress Street near City Hall, thus removing a massive barrier that divides the North End and West End neighborhoods from Government Center. The 4.8-acre site is one of the last major redevelopment parcels along the greenway, and would bring a new level of height to an area that mostly consists of mid-rise government buildings.


----------



## aquaticko

Fantastic! This end of Boston was so dead just a few years ago. Now, with the greenways, and this giant complex, it'll be much more lively! Nevermind that the approach into Boston will bring with it a totally different (and much-improved) vista.

Can't wait to see this begin!


----------



## RobertWalpole

I love Boston. It, along with DC, is my second favorite US city, but its new architecture is so boring. It's like the Seattle of the east (ie, boring boxes that aren't even tall).


----------



## hateman

I get the impression that Boston's current architecture aspires to look like Rotterdam, Antwerp, or Oslo. It's strange that they turn their backs on their rich architectural history.


----------



## aquaticko

We don't have a very rich post-modern architectural history, and that's what en vogue right now. Therefore, we work with other aesthetics to develop one, even if it's a bit derivative.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

600ft is better than nothing


----------



## Eric Offereins

I agree. Most cities would welcome a development like this.


----------



## bozenBDJ

I liked these kinds of urban development meant to make a vibrant urban fabric


----------



## desertpunk

JohnFlint1985 said:


> 600ft is better than nothing


It's become a plateau elevation for downtown Boston. Sadly, the airport makes it nearly impossible to go much higher there. And in the Back Bay where buildings can go taller, hardly anything gets proposed.


----------



## desertpunk

...


----------



## desertpunk

*It's Go Time for Developers as Menino Exits Office*












> It certainly jibes with the flurries of approvals that Boston's seen recently: Developers are apparently scrambling to get proposals O.K.'d by the city before "Shovels" Menino leaves office at the end of the year.
> 
> Per Casey Ross in The Globe:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the last three months, the Boston Redevelopment Authority has received 23 large development proposals, a 35 percent increase over the same period last year, officials said. *The pitches include a 60-story office tower and residences in Government Center, a pair of towers next to the Christian Science Plaza, and large-scale apartment and hotel projects in Roxbury, East Boston, the Fenway, and the Back Bay.*
> 
> 
> 
> The stronger economy (and its cheaper money) is part of it. But the biggest part is fear of the unknown: Mayor Menino and his Boston Redevelopment Authority have been so amenable to development over the least several years. Now he is leaving and it's likely headed for an overhaul; developers don't know what to expect from a new regime. Though, we suspect they have little to worry about from Menino's successor, whoever that may be.
Click to expand...


Now 60 floors?


----------



## Cojapo

I am most excited about this development. What a dramatic difference it will make both on a street level, reconnecting the neighborhood, as well as the skyline. Coming in from 93S this will dominate. If this, Nashua St and the Garden sites actually get developed, it will be impressive.


----------



## desertpunk

*Big Boston Development Caves to Concerns Over Height*









Design from before the NIMBYs revved up their lawn mowers



> HYM Investment, the same entity behind Waterside Place in the Seaport, introduced plans in the spring to replace much of the nine-story Government Center Garage with a six-building complex of 771 apartments and condos; a 204-bed hotel; 1,100 parking spaces; and 1.3 million square feet of office space (the number of residences has grown and the numbers of hotel rooms and office square feet have since shrunk). Well! Those plans proved a little too ambitious for local residents and their representatives.
> 
> In response now to concerns over the scope of the project, HYM has slashed the heights of two of its towers. Per Casey Ross in The Globe, the office tower will go from 600 feet to 528 feet and the hotel-condo building will drop from 275 feet to 157 feet. The concession should move the project forward faster, with the developer hoping to start construction on a 480-foot residential tower next year.


----------



## RobertWalpole

What a shame! I love Boston, but its modern towers are largely lame, and this fear of height is appalling.


----------



## desertpunk

*Massive Government Center Garage Project a Go*












> It's on: The Boston Redevelopment Authority on Thursday O.K.'d the six-building redevelopment of the Government Center Garage into a behemoth of residences, offices and retail sure to reconnect the West End and downtown.
> 
> Just how many residences and how much office and retail? As Casey Ross of The Globe notes, the Government Center Garage development is "among the largest pending in Boston" (and there's a lot of development pending in Boston, y'all). This particular development will open up nearly five acres of space by removing the portion of the garage straddling Congress Street. As it stands now, the development is to include 812 residences; 1.1 million square feet of office space; 196 hotel rooms; and new restaurants and shops, many along the Greenway.
> 
> While developer HYM Investment Group hopes to start construction on the first residential building, a 480-foot, 464-unit tower, by the end of 2014, things could still change. *That is, the BRA green-lighted the project in totem; each building needs its own O.K. and individual aspects might be tweaked.* And they have been tweaked already, including chopping the height of the condo-hotel tower along the Greenway from 275 to 157 feet (heights in Boston, you know).
> 
> Still, it's unlikely now that the Government Center Garage project will be derailed.


----------



## desertpunk

*What a Redone Government Center Garage Will Look Like*












> News dropped on Friday that the city had signed off on the gargantuan redevelopment of the Government Center Garage to create a six-building complex of 812 condos and apartments, 1.1 million square feet of office space, 196 hotel rooms, and oodles of retail. More importantly, perhaps, the project, set to begin by the end of 2014, will take a big, wet aesthetically pleasing paint brush to one of downtown Boston's biggest eyesores. Above is what the garage looks like on Merrimac Street now and what it will look like post-project.
> 
> And here's the before and after planned for the garage on Sudbury Street.


----------



## Gendo

Cook + Fox, or Foster + Partners, imo.


----------



## aquaticko

At least this should help bring some life to the area; it's relatively dead north of the greenway if you're too far from the tourist areas. It'll be a massive improvement, even if it could/should be more physically massive.


----------



## desertpunk

*Caesar Pelli's One Congress Tower At Government Garage Revealed*












> This rendering is of the base of the One Congress office tower proposed as part of the mammoth Government Center Garage redevelopment. It would be 528 feet and would also be designed by Pelli. While it's certainly a bold statement for the Boston skyline, it's nothing particularly groundbreaking for its architect.











http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2014/10/01/govcenter/9rmaCLs89fRlTlM713LRAN/picture.html










https://twitter.com/NewEnglandOne


----------



## aquaticko

"Bold for Boston" is good enough for me. Much though I'm fine with Boston's more conservative architecture generally, this and the Harbor Towers development are a breath of fresh air.


----------



## citylover94

Downburst said:


> New renderings of the 480' res tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Adams
> 
> Pleased to see the office tower design sticking around!
> 
> *EDIT:
> Looks like we have new PNFs as well! Heads up, they're big*
> Res Tower
> Office Tower
> 
> *MORE EDITS:*
> -*Office tower is 528' to last occupied floor.* *If the res tower is 547' as described then this is WELL over 600'.* Unfortunately, exact figures aren't given here as they are for the res tower. Still designed by Pelli.
> -*Retail on office/res tower first floors.* For office: "The building consists of 1,012,000 SF of office space including a spacious lobby that is open to the public. Additionally, retail space has been provided to activate the public realm. The retail space is expected to include a café with exterior seating, a bicycle repair shop and potentially a small retail kiosk located within the lobby"
> -*Res tower is 480' to last occupied floor and 547' to roof*.
> 
> No time to pull renderings right now but the office tower in particular looks spectacular, if a bit wide from some angles


Some new information was found by Downburst and posted on Archboston.


----------



## desertpunk

*Government Center Garage tower developers sick of old Boston architecture; vow bold new designs for a new century *












> The owners of the hulking Government Center Garage today submitted detailed design plans for residential and office towers they say will help lift Boston out of the design doldrums with assertive architecture they say will help put an end to our history of staid buildings.
> 
> In their filings with the BRA, HYM Investment Group and Bulfinch Congress Holdings say their proposed curved, 1-million-square-foot office building is "a world-class cosmopolitan building, where the future collective composition of buildings transcends local scale and context to create a built form that is decidedly of the 21st Century."
> 
> They add:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The building will be especially striking when lit at night as the graceful curves of the inner shell softly glow on the horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> The 31-story residential building, which will house 486 residential units - 64 affordable - is also a rejection of the old Boston idea of fitting in with the surrounding buildings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than emulating existing Boston architecture, the Proposed Project design will complement the city skyline with a fresh contemporary design based on resiliency and sustainability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of that sustainability will come on the ninth floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to improvements to the public Bowker Street Green, open space will be provided to residents in the form of roof garden or deck on the 9th floor of the Proposed Project. This space will act as an important outdoor amenity for the residents and tenants as well as a space for sustainable stormwater management. This roof garden or deck may also extend beyond the 9th floor and out onto the roof of the Government Center Garage. Another amenity space on the 31st floor of the Proposed Project will offer leisure spaces for residents such as a multipurpose room, library, and roof deck.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## desertpunk

http://northendwaterfront.com/2015/...esented-for-government-center-garage-project/









http://northendwaterfront.com/2015/...esented-for-government-center-garage-project/










http://northendwaterfront.com/2015/...esented-for-government-center-garage-project/


----------



## citylover94

Both the residential and office towers were approved by the BRA at a meeting tonight. The res tower should start construction this year. The office tower start is TBD dependent on finding a tenant.


----------



## desertpunk

*Government Center Garage redevelopment project to include the tallest residential rental tower in Boston*












> January 15, 2016 10:26 AM
> 
> Say goodbye to the Government Center Garage and hello to the tallest rental tower in the city. The Boston Redevelopment Authority just gave the final approval for a plan to demolish and redevelop the site of the garage where they plan to include retail, office, hotel, and residential space. National Real Estate Advisors and The HYM Investment Group’s $1.5 billion plan includes six different buildings, two of which have been approved by the BRA. One is a planned luxury apartment building that will be the tallest rental housing building in the city when completed. The 480-foot tall, 486-unit building is set to break ground in the spring.
> 
> *Also approved is a 43-story, 528-foot-tall glass office tower. National plans to break ground as soon as it secures a tenant. Once construction begins on the office tower, the existing Government Center Garage will be demolished.*
> 
> - See more at: http://www.boston.com/real-estate/l...y.html?p1=feature_sec_hp#sthash.mb47sRBD.dpuf


----------



## DZH22

These will be quite a bit higher than the announced 480' and 528'. Boston announces its heights to the highest occupied floors. The shorter residential will be between 520'-547', while the taller office should easily eclipse 600'. We estimated around 620' to the tip over at archboston.



datadyne007 said:


> For those of us that like 2D plans & sections:
> 
> *Residential (WP-B1):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --


----------



## desertpunk

*Approved!*

*Huge Government Center Garage Project Is Just Getting Started*












> One of the most foot-stompingly titanic real estate projects in modern Boston took a major step forward Thursday evening, with the Boston Redevelopment Authority approving the first two towers proposed for a redeveloped Government Center Garage in downtown Boston. One, a 480-foot apartment spire with 486 units and ground-floor retail, is expected to get under way this spring, per Tim Logan in the Globe. Work on the second, which is due to stretch to 528 feet, will start once developers HYM Investment and National Real Estate Advisors land an anchor tenant for what will be the biggest office tower under construction in Boston.
> 
> *Four other shoots are expected to join these two spires, making for a six-building complex with a whopping 812 apartments and condos as well as 1.1 million square feet of office space, a hotel and fresh storefronts. *


----------



## Hudson11

nice!


----------



## tparkerzut

MEP/FP design has been contracted out to WSP|Parsons Brinkerhoff. Maybe we'll see things start to move along in the next half of the year.


----------



## citylover94

I am pretty sure that they have already started doing work on the garage to get it ready to build the residential tower. At this point though the only visible work are some steel beams on the exterior and closed portions of the garage I believe. There is a lot of prep work being done right now.


----------



## citylover94

New rendering and the new official name of this project where just announced/released.

*Bulfinch Crossing: Meet the New Name For the Big Government Center Garage Redo*












> The massive redevelopment of the Government Center Garage in downtown Boston has a name: Bulfinch Crossing. What’s more, the 1,000,000-square-foot office tower that is part of the five-building project will be called One Congress. The development team of National Real Estate Advisers and the HYM Investment Group made it official Tuesday morning.


----------



## prageethSL

^^


citylover94 said:


> New rendering and the new official name of this project where just announced/released.
> 
> Bulfinch Crossing: Meet the New Name For the Big Government Center Garage Redo












:cheers:


----------



## Adm.Adama

Crane mounting from a few days ago.


----------



## Hudson11

under construction. 



geoking66 said:


> *Bulfinch Crossing (Phases 1 and 2)* | West End
> 
> October 21:
> 
> 
> IMG_0212 by David Couhig, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Renderings:


----------



## Adm.Adama

Is the whole government center garage gonna get torn down?

I can't wait to see that monstrosity go away.


----------



## citylover94

Part of it is being left standing it will be fully enclosed by new buildings and the part that bridges the road and closer to the Greenway is being removed as part of one of the phases.

Edit: If I remember correctly the office tower will also be starting construction soon.


----------



## odurandina

Demo of the garage that will create the space for the tower to begin in the coming days.

The tower will reach* 601' to the tip* (of the tall curtain wall overlap).


----------



## odurandina

Mods please change the height of this building.... as the height to the tip is now known to be* 601' * per the FAA filing for 'point 1' (the top of the mechanical screen tip). In some of the renders, the tip reaches close to 650'. But we know (at least for the moment) the minimum architectural height is at least 601'. 

https://oeaaa.faa.gov/oeaaa/external/searchAction.jsp?action=displayOECase&oeCaseID=392260918&row=10


Demo has also begun on that portion of the garage that will hold the 601' office tower, 
340' residential tower, boutique hotel and retail/amenity bldgs. 

The 547' residential tower is u/c nearing the 20th level. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I-9A7PoXso&feature=youtube


----------



## DZH22

Here's some recent shots of the residential. The next floors they pour will be the glassy section about 2/3 of the way up.

IMG_1716 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_1724 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_1737 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_1741 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## prageethSL

Ground Broken for One Congress: Boston’s 600-Foot Tall Office Tower to House Headquarters of State Street Corp.













> BOSTON— Boston Mayor Martin J. Walsh, Carr Properties, National Real Estate Advisors, LLC and The HYM Investment Group broke ground on One Congress, the 600-foot tall office tower that will house the future headquarters of State Street Corporation.
> 
> The building, part of the Bulfinch Crossing redevelopment, is owned through a 50-50 joint venture between Carr Properties and National Real Estate Advisors on behalf of a client. The HYM Investment Group, LLC. is the developer of the project.
> 
> Designed by world-renowned architects Pelli Clarke Pelli, One Congress will rise to 600 feet, becoming a new fixture of the Boston skyline, and providing employees that occupy the one million square feet of new class A office space with breathtaking panoramic views of the city, the Boston Harbor, Financial District and the Charles River. One Congress will offer access to world-class amenities such as a one-acre, outdoor roof garden on the eleventh floor, over 30,000 square feet of fitness, wellness, food and beverage offerings, as well as bike facilities and copious parking.
> 
> This groundbreaking event marks the ceremonial beginning of construction on the office tower portion of the Bulfinch Crossing project, which is slated to be completed by the end of 2022.


----------



## DZH22

Some recent pics of the residential. Click in to view larger.

IMG_2440 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_2457 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_2553 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_2567 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_2573 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 4:*
 
Bulfinch Crossing - August 4, 2019 by A Chicagoan, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 29:*


DZH22 said:


> Boston from flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston sunset panosm by Steve Tocci, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 2:*
 
Bulfinch Crising -Nov 2 by A Chicagoan, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

A few semi-recent pics. Click in to view larger sizes. Go to archboston.com for many more updates, and also check out my flickr for tons of Boston!

IMG_7948 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_7405 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_7494 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_7332 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_7230 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

One more pic. It's towards the middle here.

IMG_8359 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Looks topped out.

*Jan 4:*
 
Bulfinch Crossing - 4 Jan 2020 by A Chicagoan, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Today by me. Bulfinch Crossing is in the center right.
Boston Skyline from Head Island Causeway (Financial District) 7 Sep 2020 by A Chicagoan, on Flickr

Closeup


----------



## A Chicagoan

Slightly older pic from 8/21 by @DZH22
IMG_2265 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/5

The Boston&#x27;s Esplanade by Thea Prum, on Flickr


----------



## prageethSL

Office tower core is rising.









credit:BulfinchXing


----------



## A Chicagoan

November 27 by me!

Bulfinch Crossing 27 November 2020 from Memorial Drive by A Chicagoan, on Flickr

Bulfinch Crossing and West End skyline Boston by A Chicagoan, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

The heights continue to be listed wrong. The taller one will eclipse 600' and the shorter (nearly completed) one is ~535'.

IMG_5168 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_5145 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_5173 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/23


Boston by Harry Lipson III, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 24* by @DZH22:
IMG_5717 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Close up of the 161-meter from 12/24:
IMG_5838 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355213938745610241


----------



## A Chicagoan

By *Boston02124*


----------



## prageethSL

BulfinchXing


----------



## DZH22

IMG_6728 by David Z, on Flickr

Residential towards the left, core in the middle.

IMG_6528 by David Z, on Flickr

Residential height is listed wrong. It's approximately 530'-535'.

IMG_6658 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/25

Freedom Boat Club&#x27;s Yachts and the City of Boston by Thea Prum, on Flickr

2/28

Charlestown Harbor Walk by Thea Prum, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*March 21:*
IMG_6246 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Views from the development's Twitter account :




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432693458234400771


----------



## redcode

Sep 4

IMG_4176 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_4174 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_4170 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_4160 by Phil, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 6 by me:*


----------



## redcode

also Sep 6 by some dude on Flickr 

American Airlines 777-223/ER (N788AN) by Chris Ianno, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> some dude on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/7

Boston Harbor Cruise Ride! by Andrew Quinney, on Flickr

Boston Harbor Cruise Ride! by Andrew Quinney, on Flickr

Boston Harbor Cruise Ride! by Andrew Quinney, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 8

IMG_4319 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_4305 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_4303 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_4301 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_4296 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_4297 by Phil, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 10

IMG_4804 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_4808 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_4809 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_4817 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_4833 by Phil, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/11

Boston-6 by Jeff Giara, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 12 by beck4537 on archBoston:*


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436764420848422915


----------



## hkskyline

*State Street ‘evaluating’ Brown Brothers real estate in Boston *
Boston Business Journal _Excerpt_
Sep 10, 2021

State Street Corp. is acquiring just part of Brown Brothers Harriman & Co. for $3.5 billion: the firm’s asset-servicing unit. It's also getting thousands of Boston-based employees and control over a large office space in Post Office Square.

It's unclear what State Street (NYSE: STT) plans to do with so much additional office space — hundreds of thousands more square feet in downtown Boston — considering that the custodial bank has been looking to cut back its real estate footprint since the pandemic started and will soon move into a new, 510,000-square-foot Boston headquarters. 

...

The company is set to move its headquarters, now located at One Lincoln St., to the still-under-construction One Congress office tower at Bulfinch Crossing, once it is complete in 2023. It has agreed to take up to 510,000 square feet at the tower, about half the building. At the time it signed the One Congress lease in 2019, it leased about 750,000 square feet at its current headquarters, though it subleased about a third of that space at the time.

More : https://www.bizjournals.com/boston/...reet-evaluating-brown-brothers-real-esta.html


----------



## redcode

Sep 13

IMG_5053 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> Sep 13
> 
> IMG_5053 by Phil, on Flickr


Cool hybrid AA/US Airways livery!


----------



## hkskyline

A wider view with more perspective of its place in the skyline.

9/13

IMG_5055 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437839900171247618


----------



## redcode

Sep 19









the_datababe


----------



## redcode

Sep 20

IMG_5484 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 21

View Of Boston From Cambridge, MA by slgckgc, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440329035804938241


----------



## redcode

Sep 22

DJI_0270 by Phil, on Flickr

DJI_0246 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_5638 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_5652 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_5660 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A few more from Phil's set :

DJI_0261 by Phil, on Flickr

DJI_0216 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

dgpricex


----------



## redcode

view from Bulfinch Crossing, taken Sep 22

Bulfinch Crossing Tour by NAIOP Massachusetts, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441404782816731137


----------



## hkskyline

More from the Bulfinch Crossing tour.





























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441391467432267787


----------



## odurandina

ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> Boston would look really good with a project like this. I'm fond of this general massing design. The simple blue boxes would expand the skyline looking at the right perspective. I know Boston will never have something as tall as Sears Tower, but they can have a Vancouver type skyline with many beautiful buildings of roughly the same height. It would look dense, but I think Boston could look really good with a denser skyline.


This is a rounded off version of Dewey Square/a.k.a: the 599' 1 Financial Ctr tower. Somewhat sharp from some angles. But, from most angles the latest Boston fattie for the 500~600' Downtown wall of......


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445053372311216131


----------



## redcode

Oct 7

Boston Skyline view by Duane, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 8

IMG_7715 by Phil, sur Flickr

IMG_7714 by Phil, sur Flickr

IMG_7711 by Phil, sur Flickr

IMG_7708 by Phil, sur Flickr

IMG_7706 by Phil, sur Flickr

IMG_7704 by Phil, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445749578188279828

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446093321512931331


----------



## redcode

Oct 7

Zakim Bridge by Michael Romero, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Boston Office Absorption Turns Positive As Lab Conversions Take Space Offline *
Bisnow _Excerpt_
Oct 8, 2021

The market recorded 307K SF of positive absorption in Q3 — meaning tenants took up more space than they vacated across the market — after a total of 5.5M SF of negative absorption amassed over the past six quarters, according to Colliers research. 

...

The positive dynamics in Boston’s office market are expected to continue through the end of the year, researchers said. Imminent Boston office deliveries include the 10 Fan Pier in the Seaport, a 17-story, 310K SF building pre-leased to MassMutual; 100 Causeway St. at North Station, a 31-story, 627K SF tower anchored by Verizon; and 111 Harbor Way, a 17-story, 525K SF Seaport office tower fully leased to Amazon.

The nearly finished towers stand in contrast to Boston’s four-largest rising office projects, totaling more than 3.5M SF and still largely unclaimed. Only One Congress, the Bulfinch Crossing skyscraper that topped off this summer, is more than 50% leased for financial services firm State Street’s new headquarters. 

No new major leases have been announced this year at One Congress, One Post Office Square, the South Station redevelopment or Winthrop Center. Leasing interest for the towers has picked up, researchers said, adding that tenants have emerged on the market that could fill some of those large holes.

More : Boston Office Absorption Turns Positive As Lab Conversions Take Space Offline


----------



## A Chicagoan

*October 9 by bigpicture7 on archBoston:*









*By Boston02124 on archBoston:*


----------



## odurandina

Like several others, i've been trying to get the right elevation for for the tip.....
The base of 1 Congress and 50 Sudbury is given by the FAA as 21 feet AMSL.
The top of 50 Sudbury is given by the FAA to be 560' AMSL......
and FAA giving 539' as the structural height is the last word on that.





Form 7460-1 for ASN 2016-ANE-2086-OE







oeaaa.faa.gov





601' to the tip of 1 Congress always looked "off scale low."
Surveying vs floor to floor from aerial photos shows the roof of 1 Congress in a range probably about 572~576' above the tower's base.
I figured the top of the "swoosh" to go about 40 feet taller.
But, the latest construction photos which, as many have commented elsewhere is, "mehhh," as if they had either altered the base where the swoosh begins, or cut its angle a bit.
The original renders showed a range of maybe 95~100' of superior height over 50 Sudbury.....
but, it hasn't panned out.

With the top horizontal prominence being near ~573'.
Given what we're seeing, the number given by the developer in August looks right.

*611'*

*in the figure below, they're listing the heights of the 2 residential towers to the highest occupied floors. Their original PDF showed the resident tower to be 547', but it wasn't clear how/where they were defining its base.....
They gave ~352' to the top of the 27 story, 2nd residential's mechanicals.

Their most recent pnf for [notice of project change] is changing to
a Lab Project (on the Greenway/far right) which included this.......

\

and from the 2016 pnf.....


----------



## DZH22

10/10 As Odurandina posted above we now think the taller one is going 611'. Upper fins are almost done.

IMG_4777 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_4711 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_4798 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_4740 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_4790 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Z33Imagery


----------



## hkskyline

10/14

IMG_8329 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

7F3A4154_Edit_1920x1080 by Mark Pijanowski, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449055438155169796


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463206965702586372


----------



## hkskyline

12/1

Boston Harbor Fireworks by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468592840527777803


----------



## hkskyline

12/5

IMG_6891 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Boston skyline pano by Michael Garstin, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/10

IMG_3374 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_3371 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## odurandina

Grab your socks and hose and pull (Yimby's): From some angles it's quite good. Kudos to Tom O'Brien for getting the 1 Congress/50 Sudbury sites done.
Originally planned for 756'/we got what nimby's would allow..... 611' to the tippity top. Among the last >180m highrises that will be built in this City in our lifetimes, it takes its spot with the rest of the Downtown orca fatties (still waiting for the City to ask a developer, "Can you build it 100 feet taller?") The crown barely shows any artful slope/ re; "oh, we see what you're trying to do there......."
Looking ahead for Boston (and back): I'm still very pissed about 3 dozen towers/ very tall things were cancelled, failed, never got built, delayed or reduced to nothing infill in the last few years/months/ and days. Boston was dealt another round of planning "blows" in South Boston and Charlestown: 340' reduced to ~250', and 290' reduced to 200') --leading one observer to get *sardonic:*


rjacobs/interweb ether said:


> Do you have any idea what the shadow impact would be on the nearby *industrial lots and multi-lane highways?* [When this was proposed, I commented: "At 254 feet/ (290' to architectural top), the building would be shorter than the 300 feet allowed under the Dorchester Avenue zoning," and asked why a company would leave that height off.] ....Well, yesterday's Boston Globe article references the pushback against even that height (254 feet), *so they made an additional chop (70 feet) in order to get approval.* I don't have the option of moving back to Chicago, but I sure do miss it every time I see an extensive height cut -- especially on a residential building in an industrial wasteland).


What makes his/her post significant is the rash of cancelled towers are on Boston's "IT PARCELS" close to the rail stations--in fossilized industrial "dead zones," distanced from low-rise neighborhoods with shadows put on I-93, thoroughfares, huge intersections, & rail lines to render natural crowns of Charlestown and Southie. The arguments against building to those proposed heights are weak to the point of absurdity. The interference and bullying should have been overruled by the BPDA Executive Board: "Come back with the height put back on."
Instead a line has been drawn by Greg Galer (Boston's Downtown tower killer), and loud, Back Bay, Southie and Charlestown activists. A message has being sent. "We bully developers and the BPDA and we'll keep doing it until somebody stops us or every parcel is gone."
And just like that/ Boston is done building highrises >230~250' (period).
We have a few in a range of 300~413' cached from the previous decade of Menino/Walsh. Additionally, there's nothing that says the Copley Tower sites, Columbus Center or Parcel 15 can't someday return. These three projects alone cost over $200M to reach their approval phases, and all but bankrupted those developers.
To bring them back, you're talking about a lot of risk, and planners are intimidated by nimby's. Menino wasn't really afraid of nimby's. In several instances, Menino told unhinged locals to pound sand. The result was Millennium Tower, 1 Dalton, and tall planning getting approved at half dozen other sites. Some got built.
But since Walsh departed, Boston's planning authority has made a very significant retreat from highrise planning. There haven't been any residential buildings with occupied floor heights exceeding 200 feet reach the closing stages of planning (in over 3 years): Well less than you were seeing under Menino. There was considerable momentum during Walsh. But with Nimby Wu now running development, It would take an otherworldly event for any of the cancelled towers to return. By the time she's gone the developers will have likely moved on.
Future planning has maybe 3 or 4 topping 300' including
1. State Services bldg pushing 400'
2. Lord & Taylor site ~345'
3. Parcel 25 Chinatown 300'
Maybe something gets proposed in the West End or somewhere that isn't seen. i have my doubts. Basically, this is Boston's tallest planning for the next 20 years and likely beyond.
Boston will build up to about 200' at its big transit sites--and that's it.


----------



## redcode

Dec 17

IMG_3880 by Phil, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473745126673559556


----------



## hkskyline

* Office vacancies are high — and a lot more space is on the way *
Boston Business Journal _Excerpt_
Dec 2, 2021

The pandemic has more than doubled Boston’s office vacancy rates in the past two years, hitting 12% this past fall. But lots more space is on the way, including in the three tallest buildings under construction in the city, as well as a fourth major tower that's undergoing a complete overhaul.

Combined, they’re due to bring online nearly 3.6 million square feet of office space. Three-fourths of that space still needs tenants.

However, developers and real estate analysts don’t see cause for concern with so much space coming on the market in the years ahead. Why? These buildings will have the best amenities, the best ventilation systems for health concerns and bragging rights for companies that want to be in a trophy tower, they say.

...

A fourth new office building is about half spoken for. One Congress will be largely taken up by the financial services firm State Street, which has signed a lease for half of the 43-story building’s nearly 1 million square feet.

... 

One Congress hopes to soon announce a second big tenant in addition to State Street, said Tom O’Brien, the founding partner and managing director of the project’s developer, HYM Investment Group. Tenants will have large common spaces, a fitness center and an 800-bike storage facility with showers and a locker room. "It's a really cutting edge building,” O’Brien said.

More : https://www.bizjournals.com/boston/news/2021/12/02/12-03-21-list-extra-office-buildings.html


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475482173947973643


----------



## odurandina

^^One International Place seems like it could be retooled as a condo conversion.
and possibly a few century old bldgs with small floorplates.
Of course, by doing so you create a nightmarish nimby neighborhood for future generations to experience hell on Earth right in Downtown Boston.
examples: Harbor fucking Towers, 45 Province Street, etc.........
with 2 dead >180m projects already to their credit.


----------



## hkskyline

12/19

One Congress Street construction and The Sudbury Tower by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/28

Boston rush hour by Moti Hodis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/23

Pathway on the Charles River Esplanade by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Downtown Boston skyline by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/29

TAP Air Portugal A330-941 (CS-TUG) by Chris Ianno, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Downtown Boston skyline at nigh by Chris Rycroft, sur Flickr

Hyatt Regency hotel and the downtown Boston skyline by Chris Rycroft, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 6

IMG_5109 by Phil, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* How Rottet Studio designed a trio of owners-only amenity spaces for The Sudbury Residences at Bulfinch Crossing *
Boston.com _Excerpt_
Dec 23, 2021

The Sudbury was initially conceived as rental apartments. But once the team behind the 46-story residential tower fully understood just how stunning its views would be, they developed the top 11 floors as condos and christened them The Sudbury Residences. 

“There are water views on both sides. You get sunrise over the harbor and sunset over the Charles,” said David Nagahiro, principal at CBT Architects, the Boston-based firm that designed the building. “At night, the harbor goes black, but the city skyline back to the Financial District is stunning.”

Condominium owners get more than show-stopping views. Designers at CBT Architects bedecked the 55 units, which range from 1,738 square feet to 2,766 square feet, with fancier fixtures, fittings, and finishes. 

More : How Rottet Studio designed a trio of owners-only amenity spaces for The Sudbury Residences at Bulfinch Crossing - Buying, Luxury, Style - Boston.com Real Estate


----------



## A Chicagoan

By Oleg Schapov on Instagram


----------



## hkskyline

1/10

Boston Tobin Bridge - formerly the Mystic River Bridge -Start on April 12, 1948 by . D I N H N G U Y E N, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

it has almost a barrel shape


----------



## hkskyline

1/11

IMG_5342 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_5341 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481294004595699714

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482008807341445125


----------



## odurandina

A person commenting on the lab bldg that was just approved that will replace part of the remaining garage demo remarked:











> Click to expand...


"This shot highlights that the real turd here is one Congress...."

*Precisely: a more garish take on the 70s era, Avenue of the America's stump to mesh with the Boston turdscape. The good part; w/ One P. O. square, Winthrop Sq tower, and SST: glass. *


----------



## hkskyline

1/17

Boston - Afternoon Architecture! by Andrew Quinney, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/18

IMG_1627 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1492 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1624 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*January 22:*

Boston Skyline by Amy Delorme, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 22

DSCF3479 by Linda Grant, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/22

Boston Skyline by Amy Delorme, on Flickr

Boston Skyline by Amy Delorme, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*January 22 by goody on archBoston:*


----------



## hkskyline

1/24

IMG_1907 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1929 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1938 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1941 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## odurandina

Cladding work on the tower is assumed to resume at some point. Possibly in the spring when the jetstream ceases off the summit. Scheduling of the mechanicals makes this a low priority of course, not to mention the inflow of materials through the open top floor. So, maybe 2023 or whenever. In the meantime, maybe someone can render a glazed tower with the help of photoshop?


----------



## hkskyline

1/26

IMG_2443z by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_2440 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/27

DJI_0305 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

odurandina said:


> Cladding work on the tower is assumed to resume at some point. Possibly in the spring when the jetstream ceases off the summit. Scheduling of the mechanicals makes this a low priority of course, not to mention the inflow of materials through the open top floor. So, maybe 2023 or whenever. In the meantime, maybe someone can render a glazed tower with the help of photoshop?


Cladding is ongoing. The smaller fin is almost fully glassed.


----------



## hkskyline

2/1

IMG_3587 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/11

IMG_4311 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4236 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4290 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 23 by me:*


----------



## hkskyline

2/24

Boston - The Marriott Custom House! by Andrew Quinney, on Flickr

Boston - The Marriott Custom House! by Andrew Quinney, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/24

The Boston skyline: New Additions by Harry Lipson III, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/24

IMG_6240 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FMrxx3CWUAUMA1T?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## hkskyline

*One Congress Developers In Talks With Health Data Firm For 400K SF Lease, Per Report*








One Congress Developers In Talks With Health Data Firm For 400K SF Lease, Per Report


Cambridge-based InterSystems is reportedly in talks to lease the upper floors of the 600-foot-tall One Congress tower.




www.bisnow.com


----------



## Zaz965

so gorgeous shape, it should be taller


----------



## odurandina

^^Yup. Originally proposed for 749' to the tippity top .....w/ (tacit) BRA approval,
but we'll try to forget that.....


online over exuberance said:


> easily the most elegant and daring high-rise in town


It's nice: and from the thin edge's it's utterly fantastic.... Tom O'Brien gets high praise. .......but get over to Causeway/ Canal, Friend, Portland, Cambridge St, etc: it's like the Red Sea parted into a gigantic 611' wall of blue glass---which arguably makes its own statement (in the Boston tradition).
But 200 Clarendon (despite its Pan Am/Met Life fatness and 70's wobbliness/before they stiffened the superstructure), wasn't just the most daring/beautiful thing in Boston, it might have been the most beautiful, elegant architectural object i ever saw.... at least up until the utterly amazing additions after 2000' around NYC, Chicago, SF (181 Fremont/ omfg), etc & the rest of the planet. I think 1 Dalton & Millennium Tower, are probably nearly equally as well designed, not only for their impressive height, a/r (vs putrefied/nimby Boston), elegant (at least from many angles and vista's) and general un-Boston-likeness. .............Also, looking forward to the soon to be (gone garage) 3rd resident tower, which should get upped to about ~420' w/ a shadow friendly, slanted rooftop--and reduce the ugly lab building.


***I once said, "The JHT isn't the most beautiful tall building i ever saw...
It's the most beautiful *THING* i ever saw.......... "


----------



## hkskyline

3/16

Boston and Cambridge by Corey Leopold, on Flickr


----------



## odurandina

Photos Beeline aB.....


----------



## hkskyline

3/26

DSC_4465 a by Anthony D'Aiello, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/27 

A Cold Spring Day's Walk to the Esplanade Park by Thea Prum, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/30

IMG_1500 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 11:*

Boston at night by Isaac S, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Staid Boston Gets an Architectural Wake-Up Call


In a city with a history of conservative design, these three adventurous new buildings are seizing some much-needed attention.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## hkskyline

4/28

IMG_7148 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_7143 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## odurandina

Boston builds it here........... 
They copy it over there..........








Da Nang plans central square to invigorate tourism - VnExpress International


Da Nang, a famous beach city in central Vietnam, plans to build a nine-hectare central square besides its iconic Han River in Hai Chau District.




e.vnexpress.net


----------



## A Chicagoan

Danang's city hall was built in 2014 though, and the design isn't all that similar.

Oi redcode this guy is disparaging your city


----------



## DZH22

Some recent shots by me.

IMG_0870 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_0962 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_0971 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_0982 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_0885 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_0759 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/17

IMG_0235-HDR by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/18

1-300 DivcoWest CX MCF 1390 by Cambridge Crossing, on Flickr


----------



## odurandina

David Z doing what David Z do.....


----------



## hkskyline

8/26

PXL_20220826_205358146 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

IMG_3766 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/9

IMG_8913 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_8895 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_8668 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_8676 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/18

IMG_0669 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/27

boston-day-1--20 by Scott Baggett, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/7

10.7.22 Adams Visit 23 by City of Boston Mayor's Office, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

A couple recent pics by me.

IMG_0628 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_0143 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

so gorgeous. it should be taller


----------

